
Plaid like open banking platform Tink raises €90M at a valuation of €415M - boxhorrn
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/19/tink-raises-e90m
======
boxhorrn
Originally launched in Sweden in 2013 as a consumer-facing finance app with
bank account aggregation at its heart, Tink has long since repositioned its
offering to become a fully-fledged open banking platform, requisite with
developer APIs, to enable banks and other financial service providers to ride
the open banking/PSD2 train.

